# [EVDL] wheel covers [eco mod advice]



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Good question. What ever happens you might end up with some nice
whistling sounds which vary based on speed. 

On Sun, Mar 11, 2012 at 9:37 PM, harry henderson


> <[email protected]> wrote:
> > while looking for wheel covers for my current project i've discovered tha=
> t aluminum pizza sheets are a simple and cheap way to make wheel covers. =
> i found one that is the perfect size however it is a 'crisping' sheet, t=
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I have seen Prius with "moon" (?) wheel covers
(flat, silver color full circle covers)
so they are available and if they are just plastic covers,
they are not expensive.
http://autos.groups.yahoo.com/group/PriusMods/
You could try asking how he got those covers.


Cor van de Water
Chief Scientist
Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
Skype: cor_van_de_water XoIP: +31877841130
Tel: +1 408 383 7626 Tel: +91 (040)23117400 x203 

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
Behalf Of harry henderson
Sent: Sunday, March 11, 2012 9:37 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: [EVDL] wheel covers [eco mod advice]

while looking for wheel covers for my current project i've discovered
that aluminum pizza sheets are a simple and cheap way to make wheel
covers. i found one that is the perfect size however it is a 'crisping'
sheet, that is full of little holes. my question: how would the holes
play in the aerodynamics of the wheel cover? would they be two small to
effect anything? would they help by creating a thin turbulence layer
[e.g. golf ball effect]? or would they deter from the desired
streamlining?

harry

Albuquerque, NM
current non-bike: http://evalbum.com/1000

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

For about the price of a large deluxe pizza you could get the real thing:

http://www.mooneyesusa.com/shop/product.php?products_id=3D473


________________________________
From: harry henderson <[email protected]>
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List <[email protected]> =

Sent: Sunday, March 11, 2012 10:37 PM
Subject: [EVDL] wheel covers [eco mod advice]
=

while looking for wheel covers for my current project i've discovered that =
aluminum pizza sheets are a simple and cheap way to make wheel covers. i=
found one that is the perfect size however it is a 'crisping' sheet, that =
is full of little holes. my question: how would the holes play in the ae=
rodynamics of the wheel cover? would they be two small to effect anything?=
would they help by creating a thin turbulence layer [e.g. golf ball eff=
ect]? or would they deter from the desired streamlining?

harry

Albuquerque, NM
current non-bike: http://evalbum.com/1000

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20120312/d54755a4=
/attachment.html =

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

